# NESC



## PEoct (Apr 7, 2015)

hello friends

i was wondering when NESC questions appear on exam , do they mention NESC ? or we have to think from NEC or NESC,,,,,,,, like for NEC question they refer to NEC code book .......

i actually never paid attention to this before...but i am carrying NESC copy with me this time.

thank you and good luck.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 7, 2015)

They do not always refer to the code.


----------



## zm83 (Apr 7, 2015)

Nesc is fair game. There is one on the afternoon NCEES sample exam


----------



## iwire (Apr 7, 2015)

just print the copy you have into 1:2 or 1:4...and bring it along. 1/2 Questions maybe..it's a freebie


----------



## Kovz (Apr 8, 2015)

I have run across a few problems in Spin-Up, CI, and NCEES that refer to the NESC.

But I've also come across some problems that want you to use the NEC, but they don't necessarily state that in the question. So I would assume they could do the same with the NESC. Although I find that more unlikely.

A few people have stated that the October exam had a question dealing with the NFPA 70E. Had they had the reference with them, it would have been an easy lookup problem. So be sure to have that one in your arsenal of references as well.



zm83 said:


> Nesc is fair game. There is one on the afternoon NCEES sample exam


Yes it's also an item on the Exam Specifications.


----------



## PEoct (Apr 8, 2015)

ok thank you.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Apr 8, 2015)

I don't think they are going to try to trick you, but in general the NESC applies to utilities (supply side) where NEC applies to consumers (usage side). That being said support infrastructure in power plants usually follows NEC. If I recall, there is a blurb in the NESC about applicability.

I can't imagine they would ask a nuanced question about something that is covered in both without being explicit which one they want you to use. That type of trickery doesn't seem to be their style. I could imagine them asking about something that is clearly/explicitly covered in the NESC and you would need to know that is in the NESC. Not sure if this makes sense.


----------



## SoniaP (Apr 8, 2015)

They almost always say if it is NESC or NEC, at least they did that when I took the exam.. NCEES does not do tricky questions.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 8, 2015)

SoniaP said:


> They almost always say if it is NESC or NEC, at least they did that when I took the exam.. NCEES does not do tricky questions.


Last cycle they didn't. I was expecting it, and it threw me off a bit.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Apr 8, 2015)

From my experience the question may not specifically state NESC or NEC but what they ask is fairly obvious if you're familiar with general NESC topics. NESC deals specifically with utilities (supply side). An NESC queston might ask about clearances on power lines, distances between a substation fence and a breaker, grounding specifications for a utility owned pole, etc. there should be something there to indicate it is utility owned equipment. Having said that, unless it's a substation switchouse, a utilty owned office building falls under the NEC. Based on sample questions I've seen a lot of NESC questions can be answered by simply having an understanding of what topics are covered in the NESC's table of contents. Although i've worked for a utility my entire career the practice exam questions i've seen could have been answered by anyone who had a copy of the book and a cursory knowledge of it.


----------



## PEoct (Apr 8, 2015)

KatyLied said:


> From my experience the question may not specifically state NESC or NEC but what they ask is fairly obvious if you're familiar with general NESC topics. NESC deals specifically with utilities (supply side). An NESC queston might ask about clearances on power lines, distances between a substation fence and a breaker, grounding specifications for a utility owned pole, etc. there should be something there to indicate it is utility owned equipment. Having said that, unless it's a substation switchouse, a utilty owned office building falls under the NEC. Based on sample questions I've seen a lot of NESC questions can be answered by simply having an understanding of what topics are covered in the NESC's table of contents. Although i've worked for a utility my entire career the practice exam questions i've seen could have been answered by anyone who had a copy of the book and a cursory knowledge of it.


thank you all. it really help.


----------



## iwire (Apr 8, 2015)

ya..make sure you have a copy you will be fine..you can find those quickly..index is your friend


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Apr 8, 2015)

KatyLied said:


> Having said that, unless it's a substation switchouse, a utilty owned office building falls under the NEC.




Everything you wrote is what I was trying to get at, just much more elegant. The one noteable exception to this, generally the portions of the plant that involved in making electricity (not necessarily "Balance of Plant"/support operations). So if you have an office building, it would mostly be covered by the NEC, but if you have a control room in one part of the building, I would suspect that you would still use the required lighting levels from the NESC rather than IES/ANSI/NEC. But again, this is a nuance that would need to be addressed on a project, but would not generally be a part of the trickery they used.

When I was taking the exam, someone had said to just bring the the table of contents for the NESC, I went ahead and brought the entire NESC and had questions that needed the contents of the document.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Apr 9, 2015)

cupojoe PE said:


> KatyLied said:
> 
> 
> > Having said that, unless it's a substation switchouse, a utilty owned office building falls under the NEC.
> ...


Elegant. Interesting. There are some who might say I'm this forum's version of Audrey Hepburn. :afro:


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Apr 9, 2015)

KatyLied said:


> cupojoe PE said:
> 
> 
> > KatyLied said:
> ...


Seems reasonable.


----------



## Kovz (Apr 10, 2015)

KatyLied said:


> Elegant. Interesting. There are some who might say I'm this forum's version of Audrey Hepburn. :afro:




Now you're really showing your age... :laugh: I've heard the name but had to Google it, LOL.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Kovz said:


> KatyLied said:
> 
> 
> > Elegant. Interesting. There are some who might say I'm this forum's version of Audrey Hepburn. :afro:
> ...


What is this 'Google' I keep hearing about?


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Apr 11, 2015)

Kovz said:


> KatyLied said:
> 
> 
> > Elegant. Interesting. There are some who might say I'm this forum's version of Audrey Hepburn. :afro:
> ...


It was a close tie between Audrey and Grace Kelly. Now excuse me while I adjust the vertical and horizontal controls on my new Magnavox color TV.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 11, 2015)

KatyLied said:


> Kovz said:
> 
> 
> > KatyLied said:
> ...


The new floor model? Sweet!


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Apr 11, 2015)

While I activate the auto-reverse on my cassette deck.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Apr 11, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> KatyLied said:
> 
> 
> > Kovz said:
> ...


Of course. The top of it serves as a book shelf and spot for family photos.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 11, 2015)

KatyLied said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> > KatyLied said:
> ...


No new turntable with a hi fidelity 8 track player?


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Apr 11, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> KatyLied said:
> 
> 
> > Ken 3.0 said:
> ...


Still kind of leery of that. The 78 RPM playeris holding up pretty well. Although I am contemplating the new reel to reel technology. Columbia House says I can get 12 for a penny if I join their club and commit to buying a certain number over the next three years. Hot diggity dog!


----------

